# "No TP" msg on Radio and then changes station?



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

I VAG'd to remove the NAV accept screen last week and then this week noticed this new behavior. When I try to select KUOW (NPR station for Seattle) it goes to it fine b/c I had it in my presets. But after about 5-10 seconds the screen briefly shows "No TP" and then starts scanning for another station. I don't get this b/c KUOW comes in fine. What does the "No TP" message mean? How can I turn it off?


----------



## Holger_Dansker (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: "No TP" msg on Radio and then changes station? (sendero)*

the reason that it is doing this is because it is scanning for a TP station. If you have "TP" set on the radio, it will only allow stations that have TP to be tuned to (longer than a tiny bit of time).
you just have to disable (turn off) that setting and everything will be fine.
I can't exactly recall which screen you need to be on to see this setting, but I think it may be after pressing the Band button. The TP setting is on the left side, 3rd or 4th one down.


----------

